# Laura Mercier Discussion



## Natural_Paradox (Mar 12, 2010)

am i the only one who thinks that this cosmetics line doesn't get the love it deserves.

best tinted moisturizer, best foundation primer and one of the best loose powders out there!

if you are a fan, let me know why

lets talk...


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 12, 2010)

I am actually a counter mananger for Laura, and love the line! I had never used it before.  The eyeshadows are so pigmented (Love Sharizade, Plum Smoke, St. Germain, Deep Night, Steller!) and I love love love the kohl liners.  They smudge out so perfect for a smokey eye.  Also obsessed with the little smudger brush, never seen anything like it.  The vanilla gourmande fragrance is amazing.  If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## KatherineS (Mar 12, 2010)

I've actually been a big advocate for Laura Mercier, especially their tinted moisturizers. I have a few in my kit, as well as some LM brushes, and they never let me down.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhh! LOVE the tinted moisturizer & secret camo concealer.


----------



## mirauk (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a Laura Mercier fan... I'm yet to use the make up, but massive praise for the foundations and primers!!! Finally repurchased the Primer after months of Faffing with other brands. Who was I kidding it's my HG primer


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting the tinted moisturizer. What color do you think I should go with (nw20 at mac)?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of this line. I was a regular freelance artist for LM for 5 years, and loved it. It just got to the point where I just did not have the time to give to it anymore (I have a full time corporate job and my schedule is pretty hectic, and I needed my weekends back!).

I love so many products - but here are a few of the top for me:

Tinted Moisturizer - the original formula. Just wonderful - it's like adding a perfect layer of skin to your face, if that makes sense. Lovely lightwieght coverage that looks natural. I am a NW20 and I mix Porcelain and Nude together.

Brushes - some of the best available, IMHO. I own most of them, actually. Some of my top picks are the Smokey Eye Liner and Angled Eye brushes.

Secret Camouflage - used properly, this is genius. You really do need the brush that goes with it for the best results.

Cake Eye Liner - makes a perfect tightline and lasts. 

Translucent Setting Powder - super finely milled, gorgeous non powdery finish. 

The eyeshadows are real unsung heroes - wonderful pigmentation and they last. 

The Body & Bath products are luxurious and decadent. The Creme Brulee line has become a classic. Personally, my fave is the Tarte au Citron. Gorgeous.

I could go on, this line is wonderful.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbshinyfuzzy* 

 
_I've been thinking about getting the tinted moisturizer. What color do you think I should go with (nw20 at mac)?_

 
I use the TM in Nude and find it matches me really well (I'm NW 20 in MAC too). 
I have heard great things about Laura's brushes. I really want to check them out. 
I also have a couple of lipsticks and a lipstain in Sugar Violet and I really like them. The lipstain is a like a think gloss, which I really love. Not one of those drying things like the MAC pro longwears.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Mar 14, 2010)

I have posted love for Laura Mercier several times, and it seems to fall on "deaf ears" - but you have to consider the forum as well. When I first found specktra I was all about MAC, now I still love MAC, but I cherry pick certain products from certain brands to get the best quality, shade, foundation, texture, etc.

LM trans setting powder is not only finely milled and a very high quality face powder that does not appear as "powder" on your skin as mssrachel stated, but oz for oz for the price, this powder is a steal! 

As with all lines, there are some products I'm more thrilled with than others, but the only products I've every returned the cake eyeliner - I prefer the other pan eyeliner for tightlining that LM has and the oil free tinted miosturizer.  I love her silk creme foundation, lip glace, lipsticks, lip sheers, eyeshadows. I do have some brushes but I can't remember right off which ones. Bottom line - I love this line. I have never tried any skincare but it's not available to me without a 90 mile drive.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 14, 2010)

Nude in the regular or oil free but keep in mind the oil free tends to run a tad darker color wise.   Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbshinyfuzzy* 

 
_I've been thinking about getting the tinted moisturizer. What color do you think I should go with (nw20 at mac)?_


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that I love the Crystal Pink lip shine that came out with the LM Spring 2010 collection.  Gorgeous, I hope they decided to release this product in additional colours at some point.  Especially as it was limited edition (of course!).


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

I really, really love several of these products.

I use the translucent setting powder daily. I've been using it for over a year, and I still have a TON of it left. Such a great buy.

I also love the tinted moisturizer (I use the oil-free version), although I've been wearing foundation more often lately. But it's perfect in the awful Texas summer heat when I have to be out and about.

I also have the oil-free foundation, but it was a tad too drying for me this winter, which was much colder than usual.

I've been debating whether or not to try a LM concealer. I have a MUFE one now, but it gets too cakey for the circles under my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a sample of a MAC concealer that I'm trying out now, but I've had lot of luck with LM before.


----------



## Karuzela (Mar 17, 2010)

I am loving the foundation primer (hydrating), it's so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want to get the tinted moisturizer and/or silk foundation next, but I don't have LM store in my country so I have to buy online. Which LM foundation/tinted moisturizer color would you recommend for a NC20??


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm waiting for mine! The SA said it should be in this week! i need my tinted moisturizer!!! noww! hahahahs


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 23, 2010)

Can anybody compare this tinted moisturiser to Chanel's hydramax tinted moisturiser or Estee Lauders daywear Plus tinted moisturiser?
xx


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 23, 2010)

does anyone know a european online shop that carries LM?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2010)

LM's translucent setting powder is amazing. I use it daily underneath my eyes to set concealer. I recently got her original formula TM and it's great too. So far so good, and I definitely want to try more from this brand. Esp since she recently came out with some new foundation/TM shades!! So many companies forget about both ends of the color spectrum, it's good to see that from a major brand.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karuzela* 

 
_I am loving the foundation primer (hydrating), it's so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want to get the tinted moisturizer and/or silk foundation next, but I don't have LM store in my country so I have to buy online. Which LM foundation/tinted moisturizer color would you recommend for a NC20??_

 
I would look at Nude or Sand in the Tinted Moisturizer. Sand may be too deep, but worth testing.  Nude is probably better.  

Foundation - maybe Warm Ivory or Sunny Beige.  But you'd want to swatch on your face before purchasing, for sure.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 24, 2010)

I've always wanted to try LM's face products because everyone raves about the TM, but her shade range isn't extensive enough.  I've also been tempted to get her brush sets (they were on sale during the holidays at one point; otherwise they are too $$$) and I keep eyeing the Bronze Shimmer Bloc every time I go into Bloomingdales.  All I have from LM is one of the bronzing duos and I guess her color products don't really stand out to me.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I've always wanted to try LM's face products because everyone raves about the TM, *but her shade range isn't extensive enough.*  I've also been tempted to get her brush sets (they were on sale during the holidays at one point; otherwise they are too $$$) and I keep eyeing the Bronze Shimmer Bloc every time I go into Bloomingdales.  All I have from LM is one of the bronzing duos and I guess her color products don't really stand out to me._

 
What is your skin tone? She has added new shades recently.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What is your skin tone? She has added new shades recently._

 
NW45ish in MAC shades.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_NW45ish in MAC shades._

 
I'm NC45 & i used the colour 'tan' in the oil free tinted moisturizer! & there are even colours darker then mine!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am C7 and I use Tan also. I thought about checking out the new Caramel shade because it has olive undertones, but I like the Tan shade for now.

Twinkle: There is a new color called Mocha with the description "deep complexions for yellow and red undertones" that might work for NW45.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

elektra513 : Have you by any chance tried the silk creme foundation? If you have what's the colour you use?  Since we are about the same colour!


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 2, 2010)

i'm NC25 and i use the tinted moisturizer in nude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has anyone tried their liquid foundations?


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_elektra513 : Have you by any chance tried the silk creme foundation? If you have what's the colour you use?  Since we are about the same colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may try it out in the future, as I have been on the hunt to find foundations that will replace Prescriptives. If I do, I will post the shade that works for me in the Foundation Equivalencies thread in the Beauty of Color forum.


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 2, 2010)

*I actually love this line. The primer was the first I ever owned and so was their tinted moisturizer.
*


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, her primer is great! I actually like it better than MAC's. IIRC, LM's is water-based and without any silicone, or very little if at all. I find that's helpful when using water-based liquid makeup. I love to use it under Px Virtual Skin.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the oil free liquid foundation.  Works best when applied with a slightly dampened sponge. A little goes a long way!  Blush Ivory is a good match for me.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Anybody know if the Secret Camouflage concealer is good for covering acne scars or dark circles? Been eyeing it for a while


----------



## alka1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I live for the Secret Camouflage concealer. Best $28 I ever spent! I kept seeing it in pictures, popping up in the backstage photos of runways and MUA kits. After I saw Laura Mercier apply it live on QVC, I decided I had to try it. 

You get two shades.. One is slightly darker, the other is slightly lighter than my skin. I mix both and get an exact match -- sometimes i'll use the lighter side to highlight. 

mizuki - the concealer is meant to be applied on the face, if you want to use it under your eyes you need to use an eye cream to soften up the concealer. I use it on acne hyper-pigmentation scars, redness, etc. 

I use MAC's 242 brush, but if i'm in a hurry I can easily apply it with my finger.


----------



## Cerydwen (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I was hoping that some of you lovely ladies who are familiar with Laura Mercier products could advise me. I've been using mineral makeup (Everyday Minerals) for some time and used to love the coverage and luminosity it gave me, but recently have found that it's just not performing satisfactorily any more in terms of coverage and finish - maybe my skin has changed due to age or something ....

I'm on a fairly limited budget, so I'm anxious not to spend more money than necessary, but at the same time, feel that if I try to cut corners with cheap products, the wrong products, or fewer products than I really need, than I will have wasted any money I do spend, if you see what I mean?

My aim is to achieve a perfect, porcelain, airbrushed appearance, minimising pigmentation and lines. I have an audition next week for a part in an operetta playing a much younger lady (I'm 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and obviously want to look as young as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My skin is combination and tends to be quite shiny on the forehead and nose. I'm also very concerned about hiding my sun damage marks and under-eye bags! I have attached some (hideous) photos so you can see what I mean.

The products I had in mind are:

Foundation Primer or oil free primer

Silk Creme Foundation

Secret Concealer

Mineral finishing powder or Candlelight illuminating powder


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 12, 2010)

If possible go to your local counter and see what works best.  I would try the silk creme with the mineral foundation powder to set.  Like I said earlier I work for Laura Mercier and the makeup artist that works at my counter twice a week swears by this.  You just have to make sure to really buff the powder in the skin.  Use the oil free primer, secret camo where need sparingly, as for the silk creme I am pretty fair with pink undertones and I use the rose ivory.  Love it, and you can build the coverage.  Then use the finishing brush (comparable to the mac 187) and buff the powder on top.  Not sure what color powder, maybe soft porcelian or tender rose.  If you want a more dewy look (the above will be matte) you could use the shimmer blocks to highlight just around your orbital bone.  Good luck! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Hi,

I was hoping that some of you lovely ladies who are familiar with Laura Mercier products could advise me. I've been using mineral makeup (Everyday Minerals) for some time and used to love the coverage and luminosity it gave me, but recently have found that it's just not performing satisfactorily any more in terms of coverage and finish - maybe my skin has changed due to age or something ....

I'm on a fairly limited budget, so I'm anxious not to spend more money than necessary, but at the same time, feel that if I try to cut corners with cheap products, the wrong products, or fewer products than I really need, than I will have wasted any money I do spend, if you see what I mean?

My aim is to achieve a perfect, porcelain, airbrushed appearance, minimising pigmentation and lines. I have an audition next week for a part in an operetta playing a much younger lady (I'm 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and obviously want to look as young as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My skin is combination and tends to be quite shiny on the forehead and nose. I'm also very concerned about hiding my sun damage marks and under-eye bags! I have attached some (hideous) photos so you can see what I mean.

The products I had in mind are:

Foundation Primer or oil free primer

Silk Creme Foundation

Secret Concealer

Mineral finishing powder or Candlelight illuminating powder_


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Hi,

I was hoping that some of you lovely ladies who are familiar with Laura Mercier products could advise me. I've been using mineral makeup (Everyday Minerals) for some time and used to love the coverage and luminosity it gave me, but recently have found that it's just not performing satisfactorily any more in terms of coverage and finish - maybe my skin has changed due to age or something ....

I'm on a fairly limited budget, so I'm anxious not to spend more money than necessary, but at the same time, feel that if I try to cut corners with cheap products, the wrong products, or fewer products than I really need, than I will have wasted any money I do spend, if you see what I mean?

My aim is to achieve a perfect, porcelain, airbrushed appearance, minimising pigmentation and lines. I have an audition next week for a part in an operetta playing a much younger lady (I'm 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and obviously want to look as young as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My skin is combination and tends to be quite shiny on the forehead and nose. I'm also very concerned about hiding my sun damage marks and under-eye bags! I have attached some (hideous) photos so you can see what I mean.

The products I had in mind are:

Foundation Primer or oil free primer

Silk Creme Foundation

Secret Concealer

Mineral finishing powder or Candlelight illuminating powder_

 

Hi, I would recommend for you to try out the products at Sephora and there is a great kit that's available - Laura Mercier Flawless Face Kit which includes the foundation primer of your choice (regular/oil free), the secret concealer/secret camouflage, mineral finishing powder, and brushes all for $65USD.  I have a comprehensive review on my blog if you'd like to see what the kit contains.  As for Silk Creme foundation, the coverage is medium to heavy if you have lots of blemishes to cover.  One word of caution for the LM powder is that it contains bismuth oxycloride and some have allergies to the ingredient.  Hope that was helpful.  And you're not hideous! You are gorgeous!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried the blue Eye Bright? What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Cerydwen (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice and kind comments MACtastic and Bumblebees! I'm in the UK and we don't have a Sephora here, but my brother-in-law lives in Paris, so I'll ask him to bring me the flawless face kit and some samples when he's next over.

xxx


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm excited as LM just arrived to my country!!

What do you lovely experienced LM ladies advice me to begging with??


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 16, 2010)

The Blue eye basic (eyebright) is a shadow primer.  I also wear it alone because it blends into this really pretty pale blue on the lids and brightens the white of the eyes! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Has anyone tried the blue Eye Bright? What is it supposed to do?_


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_I'm excited as LM just arrived to my country!!

What do you lovely experienced LM ladies advice me to begging with??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!! LM is a great brand that emphasizes on "natural" looking makeup.  Her tinted moisturizer is very nice to use if you want light weight coverage.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 17, 2010)

How do you find the matifying liquid foundation and primer??

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 17, 2010)

My fave products:

Tinted Moisturizer - one of the best IMHO
Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Lip Glace in Violet - Gorgeous!
Oil Free Foundation
Secret Camouflage & Secret Concealer
Cake Eye Liner in Midnight  Bleu
Lipstick in Tea Rose - Lovely nude pink
Eyeshadows in Twilight Grey, Rose, Topaz, Deep Night, St Germain, Starfruit

I freelanced for LM for 5 years so I have a lot of experience with the line.  The mineral products were not yet launched when I worked for them, so I cannot comment on those.

I think LM is a high quality, frequently underrated line.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_How do you find the matifying liquid foundation and primer??

Thanks so much in advance!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I haven't tried the liquid foundation but I really like the primer. It is not sticky or suffocating on the skin as other primers.  I personally use the oil free primer.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 19, 2010)

I finally caved and bought my LM Flawless Skin kit and am HEAD OVER HEELS in love with it. I needed tinted moisturizer for summer and took the plunge with the VIBMadness sale at Sephora.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_I finally caved and bought my LM Flawless Skin kit and am HEAD OVER HEELS in love with it. I needed tinted moisturizer for summer and took the plunge with the VIBMadness sale at Sephora._

 
Yay! Isn't it great?  I absolutely love love love this kit and the Sephora sale came just in time. Now I'm tempted to pick up another primer and tinted moisturizer when I hit the DFS counters.  I've been using this every single day.


----------



## Makeup_BeautyD (May 2, 2010)

i was wondering if they would hire for freelance work? i love their products!!!


----------



## divinemsn (May 19, 2010)

I am a new fan to this line.  

So far I like the oil-free TM though I do think that it is a bit thin. I use it on the weekends when I don't want to put on a fill face of make-up.
I also have the secret concealer which I use under my eyes and where ever there is redness.
Last night I purchased the loose setting powder.  So far I really like it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 19, 2010)

I want to try the TM but I don't know my match. I'm NW25 right now but I'll be NW30/NC35 in the summer. What shade should I look at for my summer tan?


----------



## MzzRach (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I want to try the TM but I don't know my match. I'm NW25 right now but I'll be NW30/NC35 in the summer. What shade should I look at for my summer tan?_

 
Take a look at Sand & Almond.  Sand for now, maybe Almond when you have a tan.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2010)

I was interested in the Tinted moisturizer when I went to Sephora last week, but I am scared it might break me out. Even the oil free one. I asked an MA and I told her the MUFE foundations are my HG and she made me realize that if I have found the _perfect_ product for _me, _don't stress myself buying something else just to have. It looks really nice, but there is nothing in the MUFE range that I would improve upon. However, the popularity of this stuff will keep me curious for a while. I just can't bear a breakout, though.


----------



## BayouPointe (May 19, 2010)

I've used a lot of Mercier products over the years.  I think they are very high quality.  I've recently fallen in love with MAC though and have switched over entirely, except for skin care, and I use Obagi for my face.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 22, 2010)

I am new to LM products but I scored a great deal at NeimanMarcus.com. I got a cute cosmetics bag and full size bronzing duo in Pink Bronze for $15 plus I had a free shipping code. The package arrived yesterday but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. 

Here is the link if anyone is interested:

Laura Mercier Bronzing Duo and Neiman Marcus Cosmetic Bag♥-♥Neiman Marcus


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2010)

So I went to Sephora today to get a color match for the Oil Free moisturizer. The very nice MA gave me a sample, but as she was putting it together, another African-American woman came up, excused herself and raved about it (I guess since she caught a glimpse of the tube on the table). I said, forget it, I'll buy it. Why not? The MA also gave me the sample! So now, I'll use the sample and if I love it, continue on to the tube or return it w/o ever having to waste the darn thing. I hope it doesn't break me out and I love my Mufe face and body, but I can never resist anything new.


----------



## Sass (Jun 16, 2010)

Laura Mercier has that free shipping today on the oil-free tinted moisturizer and I was wondering what color do the NC50 girls wear?  I'm looking at the website and I'm thinking it's between...Walnut or Mocha ????


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad there are other LM fans out there.  I've used a few of her products,  but its now one of the few brands I can use due to a gluten intolerance, so I'm excited to try more of her products.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2010)

I picked up all three of the new, LE Sequin Eye Colors from the Mystique Collection last week.  They are so pretty!


----------



## sunshine817 (Jul 14, 2010)

has anyone try the brow gel definer ?


----------



## ABB113 (Jul 14, 2010)

I finally bought my first LM product (the loose mineral foundation in Tender Rose) after hearing everyone sing the brand's praises.  I have yet to use it, but I am very excited to try it out.  I'm not usually big on TM, but I would love to try the Oil-Free version.  Does anyone have any recs for a MAC NC15?  So glad there's a Laura Mercier thread over here!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

_*popping in*_

I have to say... LM leaves me a little blah. I like their tinted mositurizer the best ... of everything they have to offer.

But I just say 'no' to the primer. It smells distinctly like new 'rubber' to me... like a barbie doll. I don't want to put something with that kind of smell on my skin.RMK primer is likely the best on the market, so I get that one any way I can.

I DO like the green mattifier compact (forget what it's called). I keep that in my purse for touch ups because I can get pretty oily.

I have the 'sugar plum' lip pot, which is quite lovely. I should probably use it more often. And I have the 'burnished copper' paint which is truly beautiful.

I honestly think LM doesn't get much love because it's not marketed properly. Enough people simply don't rave about it, so no one flocks to it.


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jul 17, 2010)

*NC42 ladies, what shade do you use in either the oil free tinted moisturizer or foundation?*


----------



## nzgal (Jul 17, 2010)

Definitely a LM fan - only wish that her products were a bit more affordable. One of my favorites is the matte powder shadow in Cashmere, it's so creamy and beautiful!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Laura Mercier products are really high quality, I'll give them that, but the prices are a little outrageous. I love her oil-free TM (I wear Nude) and her creme lipsticks (full-coverage, moist, with a glossy-but-opaque finish without being streaky and moving all over the place like YSL's Rouge Voluptes or Chanel's Rouge Allures, for example).


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye_ronic* 

 
_*NC42 ladies, what shade do you use in either the oil free tinted moisturizer or foundation?*_

 
My guess would be Caramel or Tan (based on the LM website), but you can check Karla Sugar for swatches.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_elektra513 : Have you by any chance tried the silk creme foundation? If you have what's the colour you use?  Since we are about the same colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am looking on the LM website right now, and there are no dark shades for this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So to update you on this, I would not have a color to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the Oil Free, though, I think it would be Toffee Bronze (that's the one I read that Tyra Banks has worn in the past)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_has anyone try the brow gel definer ?_

 
Yes, I like it alot, wish it came in more shades.

Has anyone tried City Pink blush?


----------



## gsbn (Aug 8, 2010)

I found my perfect match in her TM (porcelain) and I love it so much. A true HG. Pricey but so worth it! I recently bought her cream blush in Oleander (a lovely mid-tone pink), and I am very impressed! It applies evenly, blends easily, and stays on for a long time. I also tried some eyeshadows and a powder blush, and the quality is really good. 

I will definitely be trying more from this brand


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can we get some more feedback on the LM brushes, please? I have been looking at a few to add to my collection and would like to know what the faves are, or if they are all great.

Thanks


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the brushes in general are excellent quality (I own most of them) my faves:

Flat Eye Liner - perfect size for doing a precise tightline

Cheek Colour Brush - picks up pigment really well and it's not too big so colour can be built up if needed

Ponytail Brush - great for blending colour in the crease

Corner Eye Colour Brush - essential for more detailed eye work

Angled Eye Colour Brush - great blender - fits perfectly into the eye socket

Secret Camouflage Brush - excellent for applying concealer very precisely, especially high pigment concealers

I also really like the brushes made for creme eye colours - excellent with creamy shadows and liners, and the double ended brow brush is also great.

I think LM brushes are some of the best available - I've had most of mine for several years (for both personal use and in my pro kit) and they are as good as the day I got them.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I think the brushes in general are excellent quality (I own most of them) my faves:

Flat Eye Liner - perfect size for doing a precise tightline

Cheek Colour Brush - picks up pigment really well and it's not too big so colour can be built up if needed

Ponytail Brush - great for blending colour in the crease

Corner Eye Colour Brush - essential for more detailed eye work

Angled Eye Colour Brush - great blender - fits perfectly into the eye socket

Secret Camouflage Brush - excellent for applying concealer very precisely, especially high pigment concealers

I also really like the brushes made for creme eye colours - excellent with creamy shadows and liners, and the double ended brow brush is also great.

I think LM brushes are some of the best available - I've had most of mine for several years (for both personal use and in my pro kit) and they are as good as the day I got them._

 
Great! Thanks for your response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely pick some out then. I am looking at the fine point eyeliner brush, bronzer brush, crease brush, corner eye brush, and the cream colour brush


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2010)

Also is the Cheek colour brush shaped like the MAC 116 but is the size of the 129? Thanks!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_The Blue eye basic (eyebright) is a shadow primer. I also wear it alone because it blends into this really pretty pale blue on the lids and brightens the white of the eyes!_

 
I must try this!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Yes, I like it alot, wish it came in more shades.

Has anyone tried City Pink blush?_

 
No, but I love her blushes in general.  The eyeshadows are so pigmented, but I try to stick to palettes to get more bang for my buck.

I know this is a makeup forum but I love the perfume line!  Foody/Gormand heaven!


----------



## kayteex023 (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_Anyone tried the new Creme Smooth foundation? I really want to get it but there has been such little talk/reviews of it._

 
I got a sample (a very generous one, might I add) of this about 2 weeks ago. It's very very lightweight on the skin. Reminded me of the MAC Mineralize Compact foundation in terms of consistency, but whipped. I can't see it ever being cakey, if that makes sense. The color match was pretty good when I first tried it, but I haven't worn it out in daylight yet to double-check. For $50, I think it'd be worth it, since you need very very little amounts. Medium coverage, I'd say.

HTH


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 26, 2010)

i have tried her tm, and i gotta it is great but i do believe that since it is a shade darker than what i actually am it doesn't really look too natural on me. but it was part of a free gift from sephora.

i also love her velour puff, it makes the powder apply so easily and flawlessly onto my skin.


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 16, 2010)

i would highly recommend their mineral powder. it is soooooooooo much better than bare minerals. it blends into skin beautifully.
  	it is my perfect just slap and go foundation. 

  	love it!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to try their Mineral powder foundation, but here in Portugal Laura Mercier isn't available, and her site doesn't ship to Europe as well, does any of you girls know an online store that sells LM products and ships internationally? I would be so grateful


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 16, 2010)

i just purchased the mineral foundation during Sephora's friends and family sale! I'm waiting until I use up the rest of my current powder foundation but I can't wait to try Laura Mercier's foundation =D


----------



## ansimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm just getting in to Laura Mercier and I think it's a great brand The pricing in Canada puts a lot of the products right up with brands like Chanel and Dior that seem more luxurious to me so I'm being very selective with what I buy but I've been happy with all my purchases.

  	The brushes I've bought are fantastic! I have the flat liner, smokey eye, and creme shadow brushes which are all synthetic and fill in gaps in my mostly-MAC brush collection.

  	I'm using the flat liner brush with Chanel cake liner now but I'll try the LM cake liner when the time comes. With cake liner, it really works better than the MAC 212 which I will now dedicate to using with Fluidlines.

  	I'm using the smokey eye brush nearly every day and loving it more and more. It works great for applying or blending gel and pencil liners.

  	I've been using a lot of creme shadows lately so I invested in the creme shadow brush. When I was just using cremes as a base or all-over wash, I could use my finger or a flat brush like the MAC 242 but this brush is great if I want to use a creme shadow as a crease colour or intensify a colour on part of the lid. It works well with my MUFE Aqua Cream which sets so quickly that I need to work fast so I don't get blotchy application. I haven't bought a LM creme shadow yet but I'm eyeing them.


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I am in love with the tinted moisturizer, its amazing! I also am a fan of pretty much all of their concealers. Great line for face things.


----------



## ansimi (Nov 23, 2010)

What I didn't like about the tinted moisturizer was that I absolutely had to set it with powder or it would transfer and move all over the place. I know the line is known for it's powder so maybe she makes her other products that way on purpose? I often find I need to blow my nose after I do my eye makeup and that would be enough to completely ruin the TM if I hadn't powdered yet!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 6, 2011)

If you could choose one thing from LM that is a MUST have, what would you choose? I haven't bought anything from LM yet but I've been hearing beauty gurus raving about this brand so I'm curious to try it out.. But the prices are outrageous! My mentality was always, might as well buy Chanel or Dior if I'm spending that much money. But since there's so much hype about LM, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## ansimi (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the strength of the brand is that it's all good quality and extremely usable. The products won't tend to wow you when you test them in the store but you'll find yourself reaching for them all the time in your daily makeup routine - especially if you favour a more natural look.

  	My personal favourite item is the smoky eye brush but you should just try something that you think you might use often. The face items are the core of the line so maybe a Tinted Moisturizer or one of the concealers? The cake liner and the eye basics are quite distinctive so those might also be good choices.

  	They often have value sets or minis that might be good for you to try at a good price.


----------



## Camnagem (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm really drawn to the eye and cheek palette in the new Silk Road collection...it looks gorgeous!  Has anyone picked it up?  If so, what do you think?

  	Here's a link to Karen's review and swatches on MBB:
http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...pring-break-down-the-laura-mercier-silk-road/


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought this palette at Sephora yesterday. It is beautiful. It is also my first LM purchase so I can't wait to use it.



Camnagem said:


> I'm really drawn to the eye and cheek palette in the new Silk Road collection...it looks gorgeous!  Has anyone picked it up?  If so, what do you think?
> 
> Here's a link to Karen's review and swatches on MBB:
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...pring-break-down-the-laura-mercier-silk-road/


----------



## adalyn (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys! If you're looking into Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizers, she came out with a new shade Bisque a while back (I wish they had announced it). I'm between NC25-30, and find Nude a bit too light and Sand a little too dark, so I always mixed the two. Bisque is right in between Nude and Sand, so for all you MAC 20-35, I'd definitely recommend checking it out. Keep in mind, as a few people have mentioned before, that the Oil Free version runs a bit darker!

  	I'm also a huge fan of her makeup - I have the Oil Free Foundation and the Flawless Face Mineral Kit. I wasn't a big fan of the brushed it came with but I love my powders and secret camouflage. What's great about the Oil Free Foundation is that it's oil free AND water based! This is the only foundation that doesn't aggravate my acne prone skin, and leaves a beautiful glow. Also, I love the mineral powders - they're very finely milled have a gorgeous sheen.

  	I'm thinking of trying the Silk Creme Foundation - it has such glowing reviews!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Feb 20, 2011)

i bought the Tinted Moisturizer and I can't say I'm impressed by it.. I knew TMs have light coverage but I guess I was expecting something a little more for that hefty price tag. On the other hand, I love the Silk Creme foundation! It's absolutely fabulous and I much prefer spending that $50 on the Silk Creme! I really want to try the Creme Smooth though, I'm a sucker for things in jars


----------



## darklocke (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking for something lightweight to use when I feel like I need something on my face, but don't want to use foundation. I've been thinking about the LM Oil-Free TM, but I seriously don't want to splurge $42 on a product that might be completely wrong for me. Unfortunately we don't have LM here in Norway (that I know of), so I cannot get my hands on a sample. I'm a NC35 (golden undertones) or so, and I think Sand would be a good match for me.

  	Would LM TM be the way to go, or should I look into another product like the Silk Creme maybe?


----------



## katred (Mar 27, 2011)

Uh-oh! I've been eyeing that beauty for weeks at the LM counter... The Great Enabler even said it was beautiful at one point. Well, lots of things are beautiful, but this also happens to have a selection of colours that are very "me". I think I may have to cave in this week. I'd be curious to know what you think of it once you've had a chance to use the products.


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Laura Mercier, but I really only use her face products. I have her Foundation Primer, Tinted Moisturiser, Secret Concealer, Secret Camouflage and Loose Powder. All very much incredible. As I always do, I bought the brushes that go with each product. She makes some fabulous brushes too!


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi! 

  	I don't know if it's the right place to ask, but I've been thinking about getting the Tinted Moisturizer for a while. I'm not too sure about the shades. I'm pretty pale (I wear Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia). Do you think Porcelain would be light enough? I can't find many swatches.


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

MarieMary said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't know if it's the right place to ask, but I've been thinking about getting the Tinted Moisturizer for a while. I'm not too sure about the shades. I'm pretty pale (I wear Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia). Do you think Porcelain would be light enough? I can't find many swatches.



 	Probably. I tested Porcelain last week and it neeeeearly matched me and I'm lighter than you. Good luck!


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 15, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sayah* 


		Probably. I tested Porcelain last week and it neeeeearly matched me and I'm lighter than you. Good luck!


  	I'm surprised! I've looked at swatches, and it seemed that Porcelain was darker than Nars Siberia. I'm NW7 (more like NW10 lately, but it's because I had not anticipated the sun would be so strong!) I'm not too sure about buying something before trying it, but I was expecting Nars tinted moisturizers for spring (that's what they announced) and it's been pushed back to 2012. I've heard such great things about Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizers!


----------



## sayah (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't want to promise something and then have you disappointed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you order a sample online or something?


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 16, 2011)

I understand, and I appreciate your help. 
  	Nope, I can't order samples. Maybe I'll just wait for an opportunity to try it in person.


----------



## ansimi (Apr 17, 2011)

MarieMary said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't know if it's the right place to ask, but I've been thinking about getting the Tinted Moisturizer for a while. I'm not too sure about the shades. I'm pretty pale (I wear Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia). Do you think Porcelain would be light enough? I can't find many swatches.


  	I think you might find the Porcelain adds a little colour. I'm about the depth of Siberia but it's too yellow on me and Mont Blanc is too dark. Porcelain is very wearable but I think it does add some colour and it oxidizes a bit on me. It's a bit peachy to start with. I think the colour is very similar to the lightest shade of the MAC tinted moisturizer.

  	Tarte makes an excellent tinted moisturizer with similar coverage in a great fair shade called Agent 00. I also really like the Boscia one but that's sheerer.


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for your help. When I saw a review of the Porcelain Tinted Moisturizer on a very pale blogger, I found that the her skin looked slightly peachier. It did modify her natural color. I haven't tried the Mac tinted moisturizers but a MUA did tell me that everything she had to offer would be too dark for me.
  	Tarte isn't sold in my country.  I'll keep in mind every product people have suggested, and I'll try to cjeck it out in stores next time I travel.


----------



## ansimi (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd consider myself a bit of an expert in pale shades of makeup so feel free to message me if I can help compare things you can't see in person. I don't have access to every brand of course but I look at things when I travel too so I've tried a lot.


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say I am loving LM makeup at the moment. I hadn't bought anything from the brand until last year. Now so far I have:
  	- Illuminating tinted moisturiser - just gorgeous!
  	- Colour wardrobe - amazing value
  	- Baked eyeshadows - love the pigmentation of these
  	- Classics face palette - just bought this from Ebay & can't wait to try it!
  	- Silk Road palette - favourite palette ever
  	- Lip Glace in Violet - my HG natural gloss shade
  	- Bronzing powder in Golden Bronze
  	- Blush in Rose Petal

  	Any other gems I am missing out on? What are your LM favourites for summer?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen the new LM smoky eyes palette irl yet? It looks really nice in pics, although I haven't seen any swatches yet:

http://www.lauramercier.com/store/shop/Eye-Shadow_Classic-Smoky-Eye-Palette_prod450004


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2011)

Winthrop I have only seen the pics too, but if I see it at the mall this weekend, I'll let you know what I think - it has caught my eye as well.......

  	anita, I also love the illuminating tinted moisturizer and the baked shadows....and the Second Skin cheek color.....and the Creme Smooth foundation!!  And the eye shadows in general are quite pretty.  I have a palette for mine, which makes it much easier for me.  I wish all the lines had the 'pop-out' components like LM, BB and Le Metier de Beaute do.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw the smoky eye palette yesterday but I didn't swatch it. I dont have anything from LM so i dont know if it is wise to spend a lot on a palette as the first item. But i want to swatch it next week. Didnt know it comes with brushes and an instruction booklet. I swatched the lip glosses and the blush. Is the lipglosss good? There is a strong caramel scent and I'm no sure if I can stand it.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, Laura Mercier wins the Highlighter Awards this year. The Illuminator for Holiday 2011 is DIVINE. It's a distinct rose gold... not pink, not white, and not gold. It's got a lovely shimmer... but it's so warm that fair shades can wear it as a blush. Very rich, very lovely... and quite attractive at 30-40.00 less than Guerlain and Chanel.


----------



## katred (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm actually wearing LM stick gloss in Black Orchid (how do I have two lipsticks called Black Orchid?) today. Lovely and moisturising. I haven't tried too much from her, but I've been so impressed with everything. I'm really curious about the highlighter.

  	I wrote this in another thread already, but I'm furious that I missed her "Canyon" Fall collection. The shadows, blush and lipsticks (which are still available here) were absolutely stunning, but my counter whisked the collection away in record time, so I got to buy precisely nothing. Now it's gone from the counter and gone (if it was ever there) from Sephora. Everything is still on the LM web site, but they don't ship to Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I know that I don't need to follow another brand, but I'm getting drawn in...


----------



## User38 (Nov 3, 2011)

pop outs! I just adore the pop out components and have compiled a whole palette plus a half of another.. lol.. of blush and es.. and I love them all. With as much travelling as I do, this is the easiest way to coordinate my eyes and cheeks easily and in one place.. I agree they are amazing.  I love the foundation for evening and the blushes are perfect for me... I passed on the highliter cause I have a few.. err, many, which are very similar.  but it is lovely.



Shypo said:


> Winthrop I have only seen the pics too, but if I see it at the mall this weekend, I'll let you know what I think - it has caught my eye as well.......
> 
> anita, I also love the illuminating tinted moisturizer and the baked shadows....and the Second Skin cheek color.....and the Creme Smooth foundation!!  And the eye shadows in general are quite pretty.  I have a palette for mine, which makes it much easier for me.  I wish all the lines had the 'pop-out' components like LM, BB and Le Metier de Beaute do.


----------



## User38 (Nov 3, 2011)

katred this topic of names came up in another thread.. and if you google the Black orchid name, you may get 20,000 cosmetic products.. from potions, perfumes to lip colours.. lol.  Nothing new under the sun.

  	that said... one of my fave lip gloss/ moisturizers is Black orchid from LM.. it is soft, keeps my lips with a bit of colour and I use it on top of other ls which might be too screamy for me.. like my hot fuschias..


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the laura mercier rose rendezvous?


----------



## anita22 (Dec 10, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm actually wearing LM stick gloss in Black Orchid (how do I have two lipsticks called Black Orchid?) today. Lovely and moisturising. I haven't tried too much from her, but I've been so impressed with everything. I'm really curious about the highlighter.
> 
> I wrote this in another thread already, but I'm furious that I missed her "Canyon" Fall collection. The shadows, blush and lipsticks (which are still available here) were absolutely stunning, but my counter whisked the collection away in record time, so I got to buy precisely nothing. Now it's gone from the counter and gone (if it was ever there) from Sephora. Everything is still on the LM web site, but they don't ship to Canada.
> 
> ...


	Katred, Beautique still stock some of the items from the LM fall collection. The prices of the items will probably be a bit more than they would sell for in Canada (as it's based in Europe, our prices are usually higher here) but they do ship to Canada.

  	Link: http://www.urbanretreat.co.uk/beautique/beautique/product/Laura_Mercier/Cheek_Melange.aspx


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 16, 2012)

Bumping because I love laura mercier products...and I am wondering if anyone bought the Sephora Spring shadow/blush palette.
  	i love it but don't NEED iot, as I bought the book of nudes in December...they look very similar...don't they???


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Eye & Cheek Lingerie Palette. It is absolutely divine.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ha! I was looking for this thread. Surprised it's so slow. I bought a lipstick called Clementine. It's in a recent collection of glossy lipsticks and nail polishes. It's awesome. It really feels and looks like a gloss. I also bought a coral nail polish, Cabana (selling out fast!). Love it! Finally, two LM products that I enjoy after several tries. I might go back for the other lipsticks.


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 28, 2012)

Plunked down for the Secret Brightening Powder (TO DIE FOR), Secret Camouflage (still learning how to use it), and the Eye Canvas (don't really need it).

  	It's a shame this brand doesn't get more play. When it comes to really perfecting the skin, LM has made it an art form.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess I should give that powder another try(?). I tried #1 years ago and wasn't super impressed. Maybe #2 is better for me. We'll see.


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 29, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I guess I should give that powder another try(?). I tried #1 years ago and wasn't super impressed. Maybe #2 is better for me. We'll see.



 	#1 is too white... and it has flashback on warmer skin tones. #2 has more of a yellow hue. It's caused me to put all my other powders aside, because you  use 'so' little to set everything. I love it.


----------



## afulton (Feb 29, 2012)

I picked up #1 from Sephora but didn't know about #2.  I agree, it's too white.  I guess I have to go back and get #2 someday.  


Ingenue said:


> #1 is too white... and it has flashback on warmer skin tones. #2 has more of a yellow hue. It's caused me to put all my other powders aside, because you  use 'so' little to set everything. I love it.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Plunked down for the Secret Brightening Powder (TO DIE FOR), Secret Camouflage (still learning how to use it), and the Eye Canvas (don't really need it).
> 
> It's a shame this brand doesn't get more play. When it comes to really perfecting the skin, LM has made it an art form.



 	I absolutely love the Secret Brightening Powder and Secret Camouflage! They are definitely essential products for me. I haven't tried the Eve Canvas yet, though I have been thinking about it!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been using the Oil-Free Foundation Primer for a couple months or so now and I really like it. I've even come to prefer it over my old favourite, Smashbox Photofinish Light. :nod:


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 3, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Plunked down for the *Secret Brightening Powder *(TO DIE FOR), Secret Camouflage (still learning how to use it), and the Eye Canvas (don't really need it).
> 
> It's a shame this brand doesn't get more play. When it comes to really perfecting the skin, LM has made it an art form.


 
  	I've been using this forever under my eyes. I really like it. Sometimes though I do wonder if it is really making much difference, but oh well still continue to buy it. I use it with the Camouflage Powder Brush.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just bought the powder in #2. It seems much better already just swatching it. I have yet to use it on my face, though. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad you got it! Remember, a little goes a LONG way. And don't dust areas around the edges of the face (you don't need it there). Concentrate on the center of the face, bridge of the nose, cheekbones.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 8, 2012)

I heard so many great things about certain laura mercier products, i want to give them a try! First will be the loose translucent powder, than i want to try the silk creme foundation, anyone tried it? i`m looking for medium to full coverage and i heard it delivers but it sets in wrinkles/fine lines? The secret camouflage and primer. the line has so many primers....


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 8, 2012)

I just bought the powder fan brush and the secret brightening powder. Haven't try them yet, but I plan to use the powder mainly under my eyes. I hope I don't draw more attention to my dark circles with the shimmering powder.


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 9, 2012)

Checking in to this discussion... I haven't tried much of LM products... was hooked with the Spring 2012 collection, which has the Innocent Peach creme blush. I had dry cheeks on late winter and was looking for a creme blush. This one is so pretty! It's kind of like Nars Gina, but in a more subtle cream version. My winter skin loves it so much!

  	Was thinking of getting the Tinted Moisturizer too... do you guys think it's worth the price? Over here (due to the Euro/$ conversion and import tax) it's more expensive than the Armani/Chanel Foundation.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ That is expensive! Over here the TM is about $20 less than Chanel foundation. I'm unsure about the TM too, the SPF20 is too low for my comfort to step out of my house without sunblock over. But I don't think I can put sunblock over or under it.


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Yikes! Okay, then I think I'll stick to my Armani.
  	About the SPF: the SA gave a me a generous sample of the Oil Free TM, and I tried mixing it with La Roche Posay Anthelios SPF50. It works fine on my skin that way... I also read it somewhere a long time ago on the LM website that you can actually mix them with a higher SPF for summer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Thanks very much! I shall try mixing my SPF50 with it and see how well it wears on me.


----------



## duku (Apr 29, 2012)

I really want to try the mineral powder foundation!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2012)

I wrote a short review on a Radiance primer. I am not sure if i am allowed to post a link?


----------



## jjjenko (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a leaking problem with the tinted moisturizer packaging. Mine keeps leaking, what have you guys done to fix this. I've had two tubes and they have both been the same. Once I took it with me on a flight... wow all bad it just kind of exploded everywhere!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 16, 2012)

Had a tight-lining lesson with a LM MUA. My friend just became a LM counter manager and she invited me to meet w/one of their artists. I love the look! I also picked up a couple of pieces of from the new fall collection. I got the burgundy mascara and Organza n/p. So gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2012)

I caved and bought their oil free tinted moisturiser  in the shade Caramel. I'm NC42 in MAC foundations.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm going to get 2 eyeshadows.


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently bought the oil free tinted moisturizer and a lip glace in Camellia. I absolutely ADORE the lip gloss, it's got such amazing pigment for a lipgloss and doesn't feel sticky at all on the lips. As for the tinted moisturizer, I was a bit let down, especially because of all the hype it gets! I found it wasn't that moisturizing (says an oily skinned gal) and you really have to blend it to get it to look good. And it melts off my skin waaay too easily. I dunno, I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 8, 2012)

I didn't like the Tinted Moisturizer either when I got a sample months ago. I picked up the 2 eyeshadows today in Kir Royal & Gilt. I took the last Gilt so it must be pretty popular...


----------



## BriarRose (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never tried the makeup, but the oil-free eye makeup remover is awesome!

  	I have really sensitive eyes, and every other brand of remover I had tried made them burn. LM's doesn't bother me at all, and gets my makeup off really easily, no matter what type it is. Love it.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 4, 2013)

Let's see if I can revive this tread... What did everybody grab from the holiday collection? Thoughts on spring?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 4, 2013)

We don't have Laura Mercier here but I love the brand and the Arabesque collection. The eyepalette is so soft and pastel just beautiful and classy. I hope it will be available on Harrods.
  	I also love the lipstick and other items. Sad it's only available in Paris ! This is a smart brand, I'd like to try their bath products, look very good too.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the Illuminating TM - it gives my face a gorgeous glow (and I always use sunscreen in the morning underneath it).  It's more of a spring/summer product for me, though, since I prefer more coverage in the winter.  I also really, really like the creme smooth foundation - my only challenge is that I have to mix 2 colors to get a good shade for me.  But it's a great foundation.

  	I also have the Secret Brightening Powder (also use the fan brush for it) and have been enjoying Gilded Bronze from the holiday collection.

  	My other 'year-round' favorites are the gel lipsticks - I have all of the colors and backups of a couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	I'm not sure I'm 'feeling' the spring collection - - I want to see it in-person before I decide.

  	Hi Cutie!!  I love your new avatar!!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 4, 2013)

Her new lipsticks are AMAZING. I could see myself getting every color of them. The spring palette has caught my eye. I'm interested on how they swatch wet.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm absolutely in LOVE with the radiance primer, tinted moisturizer, and secret brightening powder!!!  I can't live without any of these products.  I want to try the illuminating tinted moisturizer once I'm done with the regular one.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2013)

I stopped at the counter to check out the new Folklore collection.  I ended up getting a shadow and a few other things.  But that bronzer/blush thing looked so weird swatched on my hand that I'm quite curious about it now.  It was brown but seemed like it ad a gray tone on my skin.  I don't think it would work on me but now I'm curious how this is used.  I guess I'll search for swatches but this line doesn't seem as popular with bloggers and the like.


----------



## katred (Apr 21, 2013)

How do people like the eye shadow formula that's used in the Folklore collection? I was super-tempted by a couple of shades from the holiday collection, but ended up passing, because I was worried they'd look too frosty on my eyes.


----------



## theprettycrush (Apr 25, 2013)

katred said:


> How do people like the eye shadow formula that's used in the Folklore collection? I was super-tempted by a couple of shades from the holiday collection, but ended up passing, because I was worried they'd look too frosty on my eyes.


  I have three from the holiday collection and I like them.  They remind me of MAC Extra Dimension and Estee Lauder gelee shadows, kind of a metallic creamy powder texture.  The colors are mostly too similar in this collection though so I will probably pass.


----------



## alyxo (May 20, 2013)

I have dry skin and Eczema in the winter time so I can't wear foundation. Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer is like juice to my skin! It doesn't show my dry patches and it evens out my skin and gives it a glow. I will never go without it anymore, I am so in love with it. Here in Canada it is $55 but it's worth every penny. My colour is Bisque right now but in the summer, I'm unsure what colour I'll be.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 2, 2013)

I love LOVE the Laura Mercier translucent finishing powder. I use a dusting of my Armani Silk Loose Powder first. Love that powder. Expensive but worth it. And as a final touch, I dust on the LM powder in my T-zone and under my eyes. LOVE IT. I also love the Too-Face Primed and Poreless Powder, which is very similar. I love them equally but you get more product with LM, I do believe and they're around the same price. Also love LM's lipsticks and mascaras.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 18, 2013)

Last year I bought the Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator. Now I see she has the Spellbound Face Illuminator. This looks very nice.

http://www.temptalia.com/laura-merc...lluminator-review-photos-swatches#more-123367


----------



## luclaw88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Last year I bought the Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator. Now I see she has the Spellbound Face Illuminator. This looks very nice.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/laura-merc...lluminator-review-photos-swatches#more-123367


  I have the one and just bought the spellbound. I was holding of on it because it looked similar to RR but someone said its slightly different. Gotta bring myself to swatch it now


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw this today http://www.sephora.com/artist-palet...d2=Laura_Mercier_Editors_Picks _P383070_image

  Reaaaaaaaaaally hoping it makes it over to the UK.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Saw this today http://www.sephora.com/artist-palet...d2=Laura_Mercier_Editors_Picks _P383070_image
> 
> Reaaaaaaaaaally hoping it makes it over to the UK.


  Those are beautiful colors. I love their names and for once, I love all of the shades.


----------



## nemo007 (Oct 2, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Saw this today http://www.sephora.com/artist-palette-for-eyes-P383070? icid2=Laura_Mercier_Editors_Picks%20_P383070_image  Reaaaaaaaaaally hoping it makes it over to the UK.


  I hear you pnfpn!! I'm thinking space nk might get it. Fingers crossed cause it's a beauty


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about ordering the Mineral Pressed Powder in Tender Rose. Can someone tell me how it compares to MAC shades? I would need something that's lighter than NW15. Also, is it suited for dry skintones?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2013)

I really like the looks of the Les Bon Bon palette/case but $250 is too much for me.  Maybe it will go on sale.  Lauramercier.com has good sales sometimes.


----------



## nemo007 (Oct 14, 2013)

I totally agree on les bonbon. It's soooo pretty though


----------



## Monsy (Nov 2, 2013)

any fans of the face polish?


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 3, 2013)

nemo007 said:


> I hear you pnfpn!! I'm thinking space nk might get it. Fingers crossed cause it's a beauty


  It's up on HoF! http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Artist+Palette+for+Eyes/189892192,default,pd.html


----------



## feliciaaw91 (Nov 5, 2013)

Recently I've purchase LM primer ant fell in love with it  unlike other primer, LM primer is very hydrating and my face doesn't feel oily. Besides that I realize that most LM liquid products are easy to blend in. What do you think?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 14, 2013)

LM hydrating primer is very nice, almost as good as smashbox hydrating primer. I love radiance primer too!


----------



## dash4 (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought the Laura Mercier matte radiance baked powder in Highlight (1) -- it is the prettiest highlighter I've ever purchased.. Just absolutely stunning.. I bought it about 3 weeks ago and have been using it every day..


----------



## kait0 (Dec 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried the matte radience powder in the bronzes shades? The highlight really is stunning.


----------



## User38 (Dec 29, 2013)

Radiance highliter is what I use daily.  I do not use it for night or pics.  The Rose highliter is gorgeous... forgot name. ha.


----------



## kait0 (Jan 11, 2014)

The enlightenment palette = soo pretty! The shadows are very sooth and gorgeous shades! Same with the blushes.  http://www.sephora.com/enlightenment-eye-cheek-palette-P384861?skuId=1579226


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2014)

kait0 said:


> The enlightenment palette = soo pretty! The shadows are very sooth and gorgeous shades! Same with the blushes.  http://www.sephora.com/enlightenment-eye-cheek-palette-P384861?skuId=1579226


  Looks perfect for Spring!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 18, 2014)

I love Laura Mercier! The foundation, blush, eyeshadow, lips, concealer, and highlight are great. My favorite is the mineral powder!! The laura mercier cake tight liner was new to me and tricky at first but I love it! I have both her Artists palettes but unfortunatly have only used them a few times each (too many pallets)


----------



## kait0 (Jan 18, 2014)

calicandee said:


> I love Laura Mercier! The foundation, blush, eyeshadow, lips, concealer, and highlight are great. My favorite is the mineral powder!! The laura mercier cake tight liner was new to me and tricky at first but I love it! I have both her Artists palettes but unfortunatly have only used them a few times each (too many pallets)


  LM is quickly becoming one of my faves too! I just got a stunning pale pink highlighter and a mini brush and the proceeds go to her ovarian cancer fund!


----------



## calicandee (Jan 18, 2014)

kait0 said:


> LM is quickly becoming one of my faves too! I just got a stunning pale pink highlighter and a mini brush and the proceeds go to her ovarian cancer fund


  That sounds nice. Wish I had an LM counter near me : )


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2014)

If there are any L. Mercier lovers who had a chance to buy Ritual & has a back up that they'd like to sell or swap, please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 18, 2014)

I am loving Laura Mercier right now. Went shopping at Bloomys today and brought several items. Undercover pot ' lipstick  in peche , Bellini lipgloss, eyebrow definition. Also loving radiance primer. Lol I went there just for a powder. What lipsticks or eyeshawdows are anyone loving ? Also what skin tone for reference. Ima Mac nc42


----------



## Trigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Also not sure if everywhere but counters giving free small gift at LM for a $75 purchase. Cute brown square bag. Nice samples.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 18, 2014)

With primer, mini lipgloss, eyeshawdows, pressed powder mini.   Some have tinted moisturizer .


----------



## LivN (Mar 25, 2014)

Are LM blushes any good? I like Soft Iris, but it felt a bit powdery when I tried it in store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The colour is gorgeous though.​


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm curious about the Caviar Stick Eye Colours... Rose Gold and Amethyst look nice... Anyone have any opinions on them?


----------



## LivN (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the one in Cocoa, I love it. I apply it with a brush, it's easy to blend and it's long lasting. The colour is gorgeous, very deep and rich. Similar to MAC Teddy.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

LivN said:


> I have the one in Cocoa, I love it. I apply it with a brush, it's easy to blend and it's long lasting. The colour is gorgeous, very deep and rich. Similar to MAC Teddy.


  Very pretty! Thank you for sharing! So is the wear is good on them? No creasing? Do you wear it on its own or as a base?


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2014)

LivN said:


> Are LM blushes any good? I like Soft Iris, but it felt a bit powdery when I tried it in store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a whole palette of LM blushes.. most are excellent quality -- maybe a bit powdery in feel but very sheer and packed with pigment even the lightest colours.


----------



## LivN (Mar 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a whole palette of LM blushes.. most are excellent quality -- maybe a bit powdery in feel but very sheer and packed with pigment even the lightest colours.


  Great! Any you would recommend? I'm NW15/20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have any of the Bobbi Brown blushes? Do you know how they compare? Tnx!


----------



## afulton (Mar 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm curious about the Caviar Stick Eye Colours... Rose Gold and Amethyst look nice... Anyone have any opinions on them?


  I have Amethyst, Turquoise, Plum, and Sapphire.  I love them all!  Amethyst works great as a base for the Naked 3 colors.


----------



## afulton (Mar 25, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I am loving Laura Mercier right now. Went shopping at Bloomys today and brought several items. Undercover pot ' lipstick in peche , Bellini lipgloss, eyebrow definition. Also loving radiance primer. Lol I went there just for a powder. What lipsticks or eyeshawdows are anyone loving ? Also what skin tone for reference. Ima Mac nc42


  I'm NC 50!  I have both of her Artist Palettes. My favorite color is African Violet which is very unique in my opinion.  I have her radiance bronze primer which is gorgeous especially great for spring and summer.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 25, 2014)

afulton said:


> I have Amethyst, Turquoise, Plum, and Sapphire.  I love them all!  Amethyst works great as a base for the Naked 3 colors.


  Good to know! It's nice to hear positive feedback on these. MAC's Discontinued Shadesticks were kinda hit or miss for me, so I was always hesitant to buy these... but they look so lovely! Now I won't feel so bad trying a couple out! Thanks a lot for the info!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I am loving Laura Mercier right now. Went shopping at Bloomys today and brought several items. Undercover pot ' lipstick in peche , Bellini lipgloss, eyebrow definition. Also loving radiance primer. Lol I went there just for a powder. What lipsticks or eyeshawdows are anyone loving ? Also what skin tone for reference. Ima Mac nc42


  I agree on radiance primer and bellini lipgloss. both are beautiful products


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

FYI Laura mercier on Hautelook. Set 70% off, eyeshadow sticks 50% off, etc.  Polish/lip sets.

  No pistachio body stuff 

  http://www.hautelook.com/event/52012


----------



## Trigger (Apr 9, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm curious about the Caviar Stick Eye Colours... Rose Gold and Amethyst look nice... Anyone have any opinions on them?


I'm late. But the caviar sticks are awesome.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2014)

Here's a peek at what we can expect from LM this Fall! I'm really fascinated by that blush.

  http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/05/laura-mercier-sensual-reflections-fall-2014-collection.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a peek at what we can expect from LM this Fall! I'm really fascinated by that blush.  http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/05/laura-mercier-sensual-reflections-fall-2014-collection.html


  Thank you for sharing I know How to order from Paris now, I will purchase the summer quads and possibly a lippie. I also want the Bobbi Brown summer palettes, Laura Mercier makeup is very classy love the brand !


----------



## diaanz (Jun 20, 2014)

I am loving Laura Mercier at the moment.. I just picked up 5 lip products - 3 lip glaces in Mauve plum, Nectar and Tulip, a lip plumper in Rose flush and a stick gloss lip colour in Plum. The lip glaces are amazing!!! They last for hours, smell amazing and have just the right amount of pigmentation for me. I love the colour of the lip plumper and my lips tingle as soon as I apply it and thankfully, doesn't sting. There is some plumping but it's not very evident. This one has a minty feel and smell. The stick gloss is my least favorite. Its goes on smoothly with good colour pay off (for a gloss) but the colour I picked has tiny micro shimmer in it and feels a little gritty after sometime.  I wouldn't have bought it if I had noticed the shimmer (not a big fan of shimmer in anything) in store but they are really tiny. It's a nice colour and I will still use it though. Overall, they are definitely worth a look ladies!


----------



## diaanz (Jun 20, 2014)

If anyone has the discontinued lip glace in Orange tulip I would appreciate it if you could tell me how it compares to Nectar. Thanks


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone try the new foundation? It's called 'Smooth Finish Flawless Fluid' :http://www.sephora.com/smooth-finish-flawless-fluide-P387423?skuId=1612050

  It's very fluid/watery like EL's Invisible Fluid (but maybe even more than that). I'm test driving it today and so far so good.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm considering purchasing the laura mercier oil free flawless face kit. Has anyone tried it? Thoughts? It's $80 here in canada.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Anyone try the new foundation? It's called 'Smooth Finish Flawless Fluid' :http://www.sephora.com/smooth-finish-flawless-fluide-P387423?skuId=1612050
> 
> It's very fluid/watery like EL's Invisible Fluid (but maybe even more than that). I'm test driving it today and so far so good.


  I have it and like it so far too. To me it's like Chanel VA or Velvet without the alcohol and overwhelming fragrance.


----------



## federmonster (Sep 4, 2014)

Great formula for tinted moisturizer and oil free too, if only the made a few lighter shades


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

I've always wanted to try the silk creme foundation but I'm not sure if soft ivory is light enough for my NW10 skin


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone know why only some of the new shades are available on sephora?


----------



## tirurit (Nov 24, 2014)

It has only been 6 months since Laura Mercier has been available where I live and I must confess that I have some favourites in there. Now and then I drop by the store and try different products. But I have a question: as I depot almost everything and refuse to go back to the days where single eyeshadows got lost in my drawer and unloved... has anyone succeded in depoting them? They are over 20€ each around here and I would hate to invest in some only to find out that I cannot depot them ...


----------



## Trigger (Nov 24, 2014)

I have never depoted my eyeshadows however I do believe that some are made to go into palette. I love her black ebony cake liner and I buy the liquid to make it last. She makes a fabulous creme lipstick. I love peche lipstick.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 24, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I have never depoted my eyeshadows however I do believe that some are made to go into palette. I love her black ebony cake liner and I buy the liquid to make it last. She makes a fabulous creme lipstick. I love peche lipstick.


  Yeah I am aware that they have their own palette system, but I prefer to put all my eyeshadows, no matter the brand, into z palettes so I can easily reach for them.

  Thanks!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Anyone try the new foundation? It's called 'Smooth Finish Flawless Fluid' :http://www.sephora.com/smooth-finish-flawless-fluide-P387423?skuId=1612050
> 
> It's very fluid/watery like EL's Invisible Fluid (but maybe even more than that). I'm test driving it today and so far so good.


  I just purchased it and I am absolutely in love!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Anyone try the new foundation? It's called 'Smooth Finish Flawless Fluid' :http://www.sephora.com/smooth-finish-flawless-fluide-P387423?skuId=1612050   It's very fluid/watery like EL's Invisible Fluid (but maybe even more than that). I'm test driving it today and so far so good.


  This is a foundation I definitely want to try out. :nods:


----------



## lyseD (Dec 17, 2014)

I have never used LM before but am ready to try some of the bath and body products. I have to order on line, nowhere around here to try it, so the question is Creme de Pistache or Fresh Fig?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## katred (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's a look at the upcoming Sprinf palette. Me likey!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/12/rainy-eyes-with-laura-merciers.html?m=1


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I have never used LM before but am ready to try some of the bath and body products. I have to order on line, nowhere around here to try it, so the question is Creme de Pistache or Fresh Fig?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


  Ooh I really like this!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone tried the new foundation?


----------



## tirurit (Dec 18, 2014)

The smooth flawless one? I did and I really really like it. It's just up my alley as it is lightweight and medium coverage with a really pretty and natural-matte finish. AND I love the shade I got (Macadamia) which is a big plus as I am a bit paler than in summer and Mac's nc 20 looked orangey on me!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have to admit that this year's Artist Palette for Eyes & Cheeks was actually one of my favorite releases. I picked it up on a whim at Sephora during the VIB sale and have really been playing with it almost exclusively for the past 2 weeks. It's so understated yet lovely.

  And why the heck is Crystal Beige not available as a single? It's awesome!!


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

I work for Laura Mercier and I totally love the company and the products! The foundation products all look amazing on different skintypes, and though it is a little more pricey, it is well worth the money and customers are usually very pleased with their purchase. We just received the new rose line (skincare) which includes a facial oil and a moisturize with very rich ingredients and it smells heavenly! I also love the gel liners, the caviar sticks (grey pearl is my fave) and the Secret Brightening Powder to set and brighten up my undereye are.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2015)

So I finally got 'round to trying Smooth Finish Flawless Fluide today. (ICYMI: I got the shade Vanille as a free deluxe sample from Sephora with an online code. It isn't my perfect match, but I knew that when I selected it. I was more concerned about finish and oxidizing anyway.) A rough timeline...  2 pm: Applied. No proper face primer used, though I did apply moisturizer (Embryolisse Lait Creme Concentre) a few minutes beforehand. To apply the foundation itself, I used my fingers. Didn't try it with my beautyblender dupe, but I'm thinking fingers were the way to go with this one anyway. No setting with powder.  5-6 pm: Some of my natural shine starting to come through on nose. A little bit of cakiness on the forehead, but I think that's more down to me not exfoliating well when doing my skincare.  around 8 pm: A little bit of foundation bunching up in one of the corners of my nose.  now: I'll be removing it soon. It's still there, pretty much. But I think it's faded some. So I don't think it would wear a full twelve hours on me, but it would wear for quite a while.  No oxidation to report. (Yay!) It does set demi-matte, as they claim. I didn't really see much of the light-reflecting pigment, though. And the coverage is quite light. A bit too light for me for this time of year, and especially when I've got spots and whatnot that need concealing/covering (I would definitely need concealer with this), but I could see myself using this in the summer months, when I want less coverage and have less to conceal.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2015)

has anyone tried any of her body stuff? i am mostly interested in body scrubs


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried any of her body stuff? i am mostly interested in body scrubs


Love the body products.  Nice if you like Gourmand scents.  I haven't tried the scrub in quite awhile. I think it was the first one she sold so I don't know if there are different ones now.  I like the texture but I usually like my scrubs a bit scrubbier, if that makes sense.  But it does feel luxurious.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you.  I like to splurge on nice body stuff. I jusf ran out of my clarins and i usually use loccitane. Wanted to try either ambre vanillr or maybe caramel brule


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 20, 2015)

Laura Mercier is having a F&F sale! 20% off purchases of $75 or more.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

laura mercier has the BEST body products. The ambre vanille souffle body cream is my signature scent.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 4, 2016)

I recently got the Body Bronzer Brush because it was on sale and it is so amazingly soft, I love it! I'm gonna use it as a powder / finishing brush.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone seen anything for Holiday for them?


----------



## Filmfreak (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't know if this is a holiday collection already, but just bought it: The Iconics 
I didnt want to, but after reading the review by Musings of a Muse, I couldn't resist anymore. 
For the Germans: Apparently I got the last one available at Breuninger, since it's labeled as sold out now. In case it'll be back, there's €20 off with code BEAUTY2016, if you only buy the set.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2017)

Steel Magnolia said:


> Can anybody compare this tinted moisturiser to Chanel's hydramax tinted moisturiser or *Estee Lauders daywear Plus tinted moisturiser*?
> xx







Eye_ronic said:


> *NC42 ladies, what shade do you use in either the oil free tinted moisturizer or foundation?*



Bumping for info on the oil free tinted moisturizer for NC43 




shontay07108 said:


> Ha! I was looking for this thread. Surprised it's so slow. I bought a lipstick called Clementine. It's in a recent collection of glossy lipsticks and nail polishes. It's awesome. It really feels and looks like a gloss. I also bought a coral nail polish, Cabana (selling out fast!). Love it! Finally, two LM products that I enjoy after several tries. I might go back for the other lipsticks.




@Shontay did you like the tinted moisturizer?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2017)

I tried her TM years ago, you know what it might have been the regular one, and I thought it was too oily.  Next time in the store I'll swatch and ask for a sample to let you know.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried her TM years ago, you know what it might have been the regular one, and I thought it was too oily.  Next time in the store I'll swatch and ask for a sample to let you know.



Oh, thank you [MENTION=62369]Prettypackages[/MENTION]!
That's really nice of you !
I'm not seeing many swatches of Almond, Caramel and Tan at all


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2017)

it's been so rainy here lately, but I'll work on getting those swatched.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> it's been so rainy here lately, but I'll work on getting those swatched.



Oh, it's no hurry at all! Please take your time. I'm hardly wearing makeup at all these days


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2017)

Jeez, I can't believe I forgot to post the swatches...  I'lltry to do it this weekend. They are in my cloud and I need to find them.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez, I can't believe I forgot to post the swatches...  I'lltry to do it this weekend. They are in my cloud and I need to find them.



Whenever you can, it's ok !


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 20, 2017)

Did anyone get this? 
Exotique Face Illuminator - Laura Mercier
The pattern looks a little hideous but I saw a nice swatch and now I can't find anything much because most results are for a palette of 4 highlighters called L’amour Exotique Face Illuminator palette. Why so closely named? Is there overlap of colours?

Eta
LAURA MERCIER EXOTIQUE FACE ILLUMINATOR - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Did anyone get this?
> Exotique Face Illuminator - Laura Mercier
> The pattern looks a little hideous but I saw a nice swatch and now I can't find anything much because most results are for a palette of 4 highlighters called L’amour Exotique Face Illuminator palette. Why so closely named? Is there overlap of colours?
> 
> ...



Instagram


----------



## MissTania (Oct 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram


I posted a swatch from Instagram in the HAA thread on October 19, Page 230 (current final page):

(HAA): Highlighter Addicts Anonymous

I am going to ask a Counter here if we'll be getting it. I think it will be a good buy, golds are my favourite!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I posted a swatch from Instagram in the HAA thread on October 19, Page 230 (current final page):
> 
> (HAA): Highlighter Addicts Anonymous
> 
> I am going to ask a Counter here if we'll be getting it. I think it will be a good buy, golds are my favourite!



Gooooolllldddd lol


----------



## MissTania (Nov 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Gooooolllldddd lol



I swatched the tester a few days ago but they had no stock yet. Beautiful shade with fine shimmer and buttery texture. I'm probably going to get it. I've finally realised gold highlighters suit me best.


----------



## r0mini0n (Nov 21, 2017)

I have to order LM online, and I randomly ordered the matte radiance highlighter. I think this is probably as good as it's going to get for me, a subtle highlighter with no visible shimmer, I love it!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 9, 2018)

*Yikes...Laura got pushed way down in the threads. These holiday beauties were sneak peeked by chicprofile
I am going to pop them in the HAA thread too 

Magic Hour Face Illuminator Palette (Holiday 2018 Collection)



New Trio*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Yikes...Laura got pushed way down in the threads. These holiday beauties were sneak peeked by chicprofile
> I am going to pop them in the HAA thread too
> 
> Magic Hour Face Illuminator Palette (Holiday 2018 Collection)
> ...



This one looks like those Estee Lauder ones....Crystal Baby and Tease, I believe


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@lauramercier HOLIDAY 2018 Collection & Sets - ON THE BLOG  (link in BIO) [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=lauramercierholiday2018]#lauramercierholiday2018 #holiday2018makeup  #holidaymakeup”[/url]


----------

